# Outsidesy



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 15, 2014)

Mommy says Grammy is making us a outsidesy pen, what does that mean also I don't like my housemate Winky who is also going to have an outsidesy pen why do I have to share with winky who I don't like and want to be mean with?


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 16, 2014)

An outsidey pen is like a hutch, but no roof outside.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh. Mommy said Grammy was going to build a roof for it. In my opinion I think it's going to be cool!


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Jan 6, 2015)

Same.. I think that too!! &#128048;


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 8, 2015)

Oooh dats nice! I was outside once when they found me and I gots taken to the shelter. Outside is scary! You's brave


----------

